# high level of chlorine in tap water



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

frank
i regularly change water atleast twice to thrice a week depending on the condition of my 05 tanks. the problem i am facing is i am using tap water which contains high level of chlorine and i have to use water conditioner every time to get rid of chlorine this becoming expensive for every water change i use 5 ml per gallon as per instruction , let me know.








shabbir


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piranha Tank Posted Today, 07:20 AM
> frank
> i regularly change water atleast twice to thrice a week depending on the condition of my 05 tanks. the problem i am facing is i am using tap water which contains high level of chlorine and i have to use water conditioner every time to get rid of chlorine this becoming expensive for every water change i use 5 ml per gallon as per instruction , let me know.
> shabbir


This forum is not Water Chemistry. I'll move it to the appropriate forum. Removal of chlorine can be done manually. Use a spray gun that mists and the chlorine (which is a gas) will dissipate as the water is sprayed into the tank. The other option is to have a water tank to age the water over time which also slowly dissipates the chlorine.

Keeping fish is not always a cheap hobby.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Or use a cheap dechlorinator. Mine is Dechlor by WECO. 1 $3.99 bottle treats 1920 gallons of water.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

ive always tried to catch pond dechlorinator on sale. Its usually way more potent. I got lucky my last time around. I got a huge jug of it for 16.99 and its enough to treat 40,000 gallons.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Piranha Tank Posted Today, 07:20 AM
> > frank
> > i regularly change water atleast twice to thrice a week depending on the condition of my 05 tanks. the problem i am facing is i am using tap water which contains high level of chlorine and i have to use water conditioner every time to get rid of chlorine this becoming expensive for every water change i use 5 ml per gallon as per instruction , let me know.
> > shabbir
> ...


frank
thanks
shabbir


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

most everyone (unless using r/o or well) has to use water conditioner when doing weekly/bi-weekly water changes. as frank said, keeping fish is not always cheap. water conditioner, like food, is one of those unavoidable, necessary expenses


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Piranha Tank said:


> frank
> i regularly change water atleast twice to thrice a week depending on the condition of my 05 tanks. the problem i am facing is i am using tap water which contains high level of chlorine and i have to use water conditioner every time to get rid of chlorine this becoming expensive for every water change i use 5 ml per gallon as per instruction , let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, what is your question?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

It is usually best to buy it by the gallon. I buy mine by the gallon on bigalsonline.com when they have free shipping. Once they do I buy everything I might possibly need from their site. They will probably have another free shipping sale when Christmas comes closer.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Piranha Tank Posted Today, 07:20 AM
> > frank
> > i regularly change water atleast twice to thrice a week depending on the condition of my 05 tanks. the problem i am facing is i am using tap water which contains high level of chlorine and i have to use water conditioner every time to get rid of chlorine this becoming expensive for every water change i use 5 ml per gallon as per instruction , let me know.
> > shabbir
> ...


frank
you mean to say adjust the nozzle to mist and spray the water in tank this way all the gas will evoprate is that what you mean , no hard feeling man try to make it more simplier dissipate i presume means evoprate .








shabbir


----------

